# Amazing custom leather fly wallets



## JOE_RFISHER (Mar 8, 2003)

hey guys, 
i met a guy names Marc Crapo about a month ago and he mentioned something about making custom fly wallets. i asked him about one and he pulled one out of his pocket and it took my breath away! i went to his website last week and checked out his work and it really took my breath away! i contacted mark last night via the phone and talked to him for a while and he mentioned that he was having a sale on his custom leather work and for the "next few weeks" he is taking 30 percent off all products. . . i just thought i would pass this on to my fellow fly fishermen. Do yourself a favor and check out his website! you will be amazed! 

here are a few pics he emailed to me this morning 
































































http://flywallets.com/


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

$179 for a fly wallet? WOW.:yikes:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Very nice, but I'll stick with this pauper version. It ages very gracefully as well. And is only 16 bucks. 











http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...logId=1&langId=-1&feat=sr&freeText=fly wallet


----------



## JOE_RFISHER (Mar 8, 2003)

yeah i can see that it is a bit steep, but the thing about marc's work is that he does all the artwork with a wood burning tool and can do custom pictures and graphics on basically anything you can make out of leather . . . . for the time this guy spends doing this 179 bucks isn't that outrageous. . . i guess its kind of like a guy spending 1500 bucks on a bamboo fly rod . . . does the same thing as a 200 dollar graphite rod, but just has something about it that drives people crazy. . . . 
i just thought you guys would appreciate the custom work and the craftsmanship. . .


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> i just thought you guys would appreciate the custom work and the craftsmanship. . .


I certainly appreciate it, but, like a Lamborghini, it is out of my league. Just think, he could take 8 hours to make it and it takes me less than a second to drop it in the river, never to be seen again.:SHOCKED::lol:


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

ESOX said:


> I certainly appreciate it, but, like a Lamborghini, it is out of my league. Just think, he could take 8 hours to make it and it takes me less than a second to drop it in the river, never to be seen again.:SHOCKED::lol:


Maybe they come with a GPS chip so you can track its whereabouts??


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Took a look, great looking stuff..........but no Chip.


----------



## JOE_RFISHER (Mar 8, 2003)

> I certainly appreciate it, but, like a Lamborghini, it is out of my league. Just think, he could take 8 hours to make it and it takes me less than a second to drop it in the river, never to be seen again.


 :lol: i guess i would tie it to my wading belt hahah


----------



## nomadanglers (Nov 2, 2008)

WOW...I've got to check this out!

What a perfect gift item for someone that has everything!

My wife got me a Salmon Belt buckle that was hand forged in Chicago a few years ago and it was one of the coolest gifts I've ever recieved.

Heres a link to these pieces of art...
http://cityboyforge.com/


----------

